

Facebook Not Part of Google Search Ranking Algorithms - hartator
http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2325343/Matt-Cutts-Facebook-Twitter-Social-Signals-Not-Part-of-Google-Search-Ranking-Algorithms

======
hartator
I mean who still trust Matt Cutts?

I am believe that's a lie, anyway G+ is definitively part of the algo.

